# Pix of Mah Sexy Fish



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

The now deceased Baby Mack. He was the son of Mack's thrid spawn. Mack got to him before I could pull him out and sell him (been out of supplies and no money to buy any since my vacation). 


















As you can see, he was roughed up a good bit. 

This is a subdominate Cobue... he is a little nippy, and it gets him nipped right back!









Mircale cobue Fry... this little guy has THRIVED in the tank, while his other siblings were lunch. 









The dominate cobue... ain't he purdy? 


















This next pic sucks...









And now, the male eureka... He is very colorful now, as you can see. Still not quite finished coloring up though 









And finally, Mean Mack. You all know about him 


















That's it!


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 15, 2007)

wow nice fish!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

As always, great lookin fish, laura!

I particularly like the dominant Cobue


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Your fish are very sexy, Laura!  The Cobue have colored up nicely. I'm glad your male Eureka colored up so nice. Mine isn't doing well since being beat up.  They are beautiful!


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

I have no clue why, but everyone leaves that guy alone in there, even Mack. He has never been nipped or caused any trouble, and is an all around docile guy. He hangs around his female, and flares at the labs, but that's about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

nice fish laura. what size tank arew they in?


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

55 gallon, same as always


----------

